# Yaky charms



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? My girls love them~even Lacie got the ok to eat them.
Made of cow milk, yak milk and lime juice.
They microwave (right up my alley) like popcorn!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Never tried them, but I had heard of them - heard dogs love them.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Never tried them, but I had heard of them - heard dogs love them.


Omg...they loved them!

Btw~being the great cook that you are, did you notice, I even burned the microwave bag? Thank God, my girls are not as picky as my daughter was. They love what I microwave...even when I burn their yummy treats!:blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Omg...they loved them!
> 
> Btw~being the great cook that you are, did you notice, I even burned the microwave bag? Thank God, my girls are not as picky as my daughter was. They love what I microwave...even when I burn their yummy treats!:blush:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Joanne you sound like me:innocent::HistericalSmiley:
where did you buy them? I need something like that for my girl


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Himalayan Dog Chew Yaky Charms Dog Treats, 0.75-oz bag, 1 count

http://www.amazon.com/Himalayan-Corporation-853012004319-Yaky-Charms/dp/B00L5O1A6I



Off topic - Joanne tend not to use the microwave since the great microwave explosion of 08. Our microwave is in the dining room. I had picked some very young artichokes and put them in the microwave for 5 minutes. I was in the kitchen working on the sauce for them and I heard this pop - a very loud pop. I went into the microwave and the artichokes were fully engulfed in flames. Yes I did destroy the microwave - it was pitch black and stunk.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Joanne you sound like me:innocent::HistericalSmiley:
> where did you buy them? I need something like that for my girl


Paula~you will have to let me know if you burn the bag, oops, meant if the girls like them :blush:
I got them at the dog boutique but Walter posted a link thru Amazon, like the good man that he is. Thx Walter!
What's great for me is that even Lacie with her very sensitive tummy is allowed to have them:clap:
Hope your girls love them too!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Himalayan Dog Chew Yaky Charms Dog Treats, 0.75-oz bag, 1 count
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Himalayan-Corporation-853012004319-Yaky-Charms/dp/B00L5O1A6I
> 
> ...


Nice~I'm not such a disaster afterall :thumbsup:
We wouldn't eat around here if it wasn't for my microwave~my stove is meant for fresh flowers only 😁


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

"Stove?" Is that the thing in the kitchen that catches fire? I think I accidentally turned it on once!! Lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> "Stove?" Is that the thing in the kitchen that catches fire? I think I accidentally turned it on once!! Lol




no that is the microwave. 

Sorry Joanne, really off topic but --

Here is a little tidbit, do you know the TV comedian (from the 60s) that was a gourmet chef and is know for writing several cookbooks on using the the microwave?

Answer

Select the text below.

select

Richard Deacon (Leave it to Beaver; Dick van **** show)

end select


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I might have to try those. Uh, Tyler will have to try them. Hmmm wonder if people could eat these??? :blink: I actually know how to operate a stove but sometimes really wish I didn't...like the home cooking for Tyler. Glad I do it but there are times I'd like a vacay from cooking.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler tried this, but didn't like it-don't forget, though, he's super picky and doesn't like most foods!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I might have to try those. Uh, Tyler will have to try them. Hmmm wonder if people could eat these??? :blink: I actually know how to operate a stove but sometimes really wish I didn't...like the home cooking for Tyler. Glad I do it but there are times I'd like a vacay from cooking.


Lol, Sue! I know the feeling. The first time my oven or stove was used was last year when Lacie got sick. The directions were still in the oven :blush: after 14 years when I remodeled it!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Tyler tried this, but didn't like it-don't forget, though, he's super picky and doesn't like most foods!!!


TYLER~what are we going to do with you Mr. picky? I'm really surprised he didn't like them, considering my girls gobbled them down...even though they smelled burned :blush:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I will have to order some! You guys are cracking me up! I have cooked since I was a little girl, not to mention the years I cooked in restaurants! I prepare almost all our meals at home.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> I will have to order some! You guys are cracking me up! I have cooked since I was a little girl, not to mention the years I cooked in restaurants! I prepare almost all our meals at home.


Lol~your too funny! When I shop at the market, I only stay in the inside isle. My weekly shopping consists of 24 pack of orange soda, 3 bags of tootsie rolls, water, coffee, bread, peanut butter and fluff, chips and I do buy apples for the dogs :blush:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have not seen these, but I do know what a stove is LOL.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Lol~your too funny! When I shop at the market, I only stay in the inside isle. My weekly shopping consists of 24 pack of orange soda, 3 bags of tootsie rolls, water, coffee, bread, peanut butter and fluff, chips and I do buy apples for the dogs :blush:


Too cute.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I have not seen these, but I do know what a stove is LOL.


Lol...you do?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Richard Deacon, Leave it to Beaver!

Lol...cheated~I can see answer in white :blush:



wkomorow said:


> no that is the microwave.
> 
> Sorry Joanne, really off topic but --
> 
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you can find a copy of his cookbook, it is supposed to be one of the best microwave cookbooks ever written.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> If you can find a copy of his cookbook, it is supposed to be one of the best microwave cookbooks ever written.


Well, unless he has recipes that consists my of weekly shopping list~I probably wouldn't even attempt it. I'm lazy at heart. That said, I do love a great meal if someone else cooks for me, lol!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> TYLER~what are we going to do with you Mr. picky? I'm really surprised he didn't like them, considering my girls gobbled them down...even though they smelled burned :blush:


As he does with everything, he smelled it for a long time and then looked at me like, I don't think so! Tyler is definitely unique when it comes to food! The girl in the store told me that every dog loves them. Did you burn them or do they just smell that way?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> As he does with everything, he smelled it for a long time and then looked at me like, I don't think so! Tyler is definitely unique when it comes to food! The girl in the store told me that every dog loves them. Did you burn them or do they just smell that way?


Tyler, Tyler, Tyler...you lil stinker!
I burnt 1/4 of them, as you can see by the bag. I actually burnt a hole right through it. Cooking is not my thing, no matter how hard I try, lol.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I cooked all those years of raising my kids and foster kids, when hubby retired so did I from cooking. I have never cooked a meal in my motor home, only lift the cover on the stove to clean it
This last year at my house I have cooked more then I would like, but I use the crockpot a lot. At Christmas I was laid up all my girls were in my kitchen I heard them say, look at mom's oven it's never been used, duh I had a turkey in it at the time they said that:blink:
I really don't like others in my kitchen it's my domain, not for cooking lol I like to keep it spotless and orderly. Every dish, bowls etc. have their perfect place. I'm a neat freak:innocent:
Hubby has been using the kitchen for the first time in 45 years:w00t:, it's been terrible for me, he doesn't know how to clean counter tops and the top of my once spotless stove, now it looks so used:blush: loll. I have learned to zip my mouth and pick my battles, the kitchen isn't one of them, I have chosen to appreciate everything my hubby is doing for me, he's out of his comfort zone, I love that man so much, I can overlook dirty counter tops and messy stove, I can't even imagine not having him, he's my hubby of all these years, I am so in love with that man of mine
As soon as I can walk and am able to put total weight on my foot, I'm once again going to take over my beloved kitchen:wub::HistericalSmiley:it will take me all day to get it back in place and once again spotless
We use the microwave all the time, I don't care who uses it, easy to clean:innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I cooked all those years of raising my kids and foster kids, when hubby retired so did I from cooking. I have never cooked a meal in my motor home, only lift the cover on the stove to clean it
> This last year at my house I have cooked more then I would like, but I use the crockpot a lot. At Christmas I was laid up all my girls were in my kitchen I heard them say, look at mom's oven it's never been used, duh I had a turkey in it at the time they said that:blink:
> I really don't like others in my kitchen it's my domain, not for cooking lol I like to keep it spotless and orderly. Every dish, bowls etc. have their perfect place. I'm a neat freak:innocent:
> Hubby has been using the kitchen for the first time in 45 years:w00t:, it's been terrible for me, he doesn't know how to clean counter tops and the top of my once spotless stove, now it looks so used:blush: loll. I have learned to zip my mouth and pick my battles, the kitchen isn't one of them
> ...


Paula, growing up I was the only girl, 3 brothers. That's all my mom would do was cook. Poor mom wanted to teach me everything about the kitchen and I had no desire. Partly, like you, I am an organized, neat freak. The thought of making such a mess cooking is exhausting to me, which is where my laziness comes in. I would be cringing watching your husband cook, making a mess 😧
I love to eat healthy food BUT only when it's prepared for me, without the mess and let's not forget the very expensive wine, lol!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Tyler, Tyler, Tyler...you lil stinker!
> I burnt 1/4 of them, as you can see by the bag. I actually burnt a hole right through it. Cooking is not my thing, no matter how hard I try, lol.


That he is!

LOL..Obviously, it's not. Not even in a microwave...Poor Nicolette.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Keeping the stove stories going-I've been in my house 18 years and had to replace every appliance -EXCEPT the stove! It still looks brand new, and if I do turn on the oven, it has that funny must smell for a few minutes like the first time you turn on your furnace in the fall!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Paula, growing up I was the only girl, 3 brothers. That's all my mom would do was cook. Poor mom wanted to teach me everything about the kitchen and I had no desire. Partly, like you, I am an organized, neat freak. The thought of making such a mess cooking is exhausting to me, which is where my laziness comes in. I would be cringing watching your husband cook, making a mess &#55357;&#56871;
> I love to eat healthy food BUT only when it's prepared for me, without the mess and let's not forget the very expensive wine, lol!


 
Joanne we would get along so well, I think one reason I dislike cooking so much is because you take all this time making a wonderful meal, you finally get to sit down and enjoy the food and it's over and done in no time at all:w00t:
and most times family members don't even think of all the time you spent making the meal.
You would go crazy if you watched dear hubby in my kitchen, I have to walk away and bite my tongue, it's teaching me patience, right
I am going to order some of the Yaky charms, did you try one? I will lol


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Keeping the stove stories going-I've been in my house 18 years and had to replace every appliance -EXCEPT the stove! It still looks brand new, and if I do turn on the oven, it has that funny must smell for a few minutes like the first time you turn on your furnace in the fall!


That's a very distinct smell and I know that all too well :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne we would get along so well, I think one reason I dislike cooking so much is because you take all this time making a wonderful meal, you finally get to sit down and enjoy the food and it's over and done in no time at all:w00t:
> and most times family members don't even think of all the time you spent making the meal.
> You would go crazy if you watched dear hubby in my kitchen, I have to walk away and bite my tongue, it's teaching me patience, right
> I am going to order some of the Yaky charms, did you try one? I will lol


Paula, I'm feeling a connection between us. I couldn't agree with you more about the time to prepare a meal, eat and then back to cleaning a big mess....forget that!

Patience~that's a great way of looking at it. Sort of like when my daughter was very young and I would watch her finger paint my wall. I would smile, tell her how pretty as I felt a huge knot in my stomach. This taught me lots of patience, and to pick and choose my battles :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I haven't tried a yak yet. I will give you that pleasure of doing so :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT??? How do you guys get away with not cooking??? I'm always cooking or baking something. Den loves food! I actually like to cook. Being the only girl with 4 brothers, and my mom working all the time, I learned how very young. My kids and Grandkids live close, so we always have some if not all for dinner.

I know that my four would like the treats they like everything! Not one picky dog in my bunch!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> WHAT??? How do you guys get away with not cooking??? I'm always cooking or baking something. Den loves food! I actually like to cook. Being the only girl with 4 brothers, and my mom working all the time, I learned how very young. My kids and Grandkids live close, so we always have some if not all for dinner.
> 
> I know that my four would like the treats they like everything! Not one picky dog in my bunch!


Deb, I know. Sounds strange to some. I like to think that I'm supporting all the local sub shops, keeping them in business. I call, tell them my usual and it's done! I'm happy and they are happy~it's a win-win all around!
Now, what could be better than that :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> WHAT??? How do you guys get away with not cooking??? I'm always cooking or baking something. Den loves food! I actually like to cook. Being the only girl with 4 brothers, and my mom working all the time, I learned how very young. My kids and Grandkids live close, so we always have some if not all for dinner.
> 
> I know that my four would like the treats they like everything! Not one picky dog in my bunch!


It is funny, but my mother was an OK cook - basic stuff, but my grandmother was an amazing cook. My parents worked and I spent much of my time with my grandmother. Even into adulthood, I would go over and cook with her, it was our thing. I have a lot of fun translating traditional recipes into vegan alternatives. There are times I have all four burners going, the oven is going, and I have a portable burner going. I bake my own bread, make nearly everything from scratch and even make my own non-dairy milk (I am on a cashew milk kick now.)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Deb, I know. Sounds strange to some. I like to think that I'm supporting all the local sub shops, keeping them in business. I call, tell them my usual and it's done! I'm happy and they are happy~it's a win-win all around!
> Now, what could be better than that :thumbsup:


If your happy, that's all that matters Joanne!! Plus..... You don't have a messy kitchen to clean up daily!! Ugh ! The only bad part of cooking!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yak, yak, yak...meant to add this pix~this is what they looked like popped.
No comments please on the burnt one still left in baggie 😁


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> If your happy, that's all that matters Joanne!! Plus..... You don't have a messy kitchen to clean up daily!! Ugh ! The only bad part of cooking!


So true Deb! I would be happier if I had a chef cooking for me 24/7 but that will never happen, unfortunately :blush:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I love cooking and baking--the trick is I have Tony clean--although that has not gone over well. He'd prefer to order in! So, my trick is to be very well organized--if possible prep the day before or that morning, and do a little bit throughout the day. That's how I cooked Thanksgiving and Christmas--everything was clean prior to dinner!!!

Joanne, those tootsie rolls and orange soda--oy oy oy! How about something with protein, vitamins, etc.? Please? LOL


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> I love cooking and baking--the trick is I have Tony clean--although that has not gone over well. He'd prefer to order in! So, my trick is to be very well organized--if possible prep the day before or that morning, and do a little bit throughout the day. That's how I cooked Thanksgiving and Christmas--everything was clean prior to dinner!!!
> 
> Joanne, those tootsie rolls and orange soda--oy oy oy! How about something with protein, vitamins, etc.? Please? LOL


Your a SMART woman Kim!


----------

